# Bought My Mustang Back



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

In 1990 I acquired an 80 series, MK IV, .380. Probably had less than 50 rds thru it. It was LNIB. I sold it to my cousin for $100.
Yesterday I went to visit him (haven't seen him in years) and he sold it back to me for $100.
He never fired it and it's still 95%+. (gold colt medallion on grips blued)
I have photos posted over on the Colt forum. (I've never quite mastered photobucket with their everchanging whatever)


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

He's the family idiot isn't he?

AFS


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It was very nice of him to hang on to it for all those years for yuo.

RCG


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Sold it in 1990 for $100.00 and bought it back in 2010 for $100.00. No inflation in your family, eh? I hope you bought your cousin lunch. :yawinkle:


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

SigZagger said:


> Sold it in 1990 for $100.00 and bought it back in 2010 for $100.00. No inflation in your family, eh? I hope you bought your cousin lunch. :yawinkle:


My original visit was to give him some photos of his Father who passed some time ago. He had never seen the photos of his Dad in uniform (Navy) who served in WW-II. He held back his tears. Nuff' said.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

AirForceShooter said:


> He's the family idiot isn't he?
> 
> AFS


No. Just a sentimental guy.


----------

